# for auroraheart and anyone else



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I have been so busy that I haven't checked in on anyone. I'm anxious to know how auroraheart is doing she was so down about a job loss a few months back.I am very active at work and am going to the mexico beaches at christmas. All because of immodium .I take it and go about my life. Screw the fda and their feet dragging over lotronex.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I private messaged you.








Thanks for caring.


----------

